

What’s the Persona of Your Company? eg: Facebook, Xobni - prakash
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2008/03/21/whats-the-persona-of-your-company-linkedin-company-directory/

======
prakash
<http://www.linkedin.com/companies/10667/Facebook>

<http://www.linkedin.com/companies/151003/Xobni+Corporation>

